
Greta Thunberg Wants You – Yes, You – To Join the Climate Strike - ingve
https://www.teenvogue.com/story/greta-thunberg-climate-strike-teen-vogue-special-issue-cover
======
Porthos9K
Does this climate strike have a strike fund to help adult strike participants
pay their bills? If not, then you aren't going to see much in the way of buy-
in from adults with bills and debts to pay unless they're desperate enough or
angry enough that such concerns no longer matter to them.

